# CSS Flat Packs



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Is CSS selling the Flat Packs yet? I am interested in one of those.... are they MDF ? I saw someone had one on another thread in Birch?


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

A this point we will be making some assembled Baltic birch cabinets available and some speaker kits will also include precut baffles and grills. There has been little interest in the flat packs so we are rethinking this.

Bob


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay... thanks for the info. How much would have one of those flat packs cost?


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

fschris said:


> Okay... thanks for the info. How much would have one of those flat packs cost?


It would depend on size as well as which components included but around $100.

Let me know by regular email from the website what you want and I'll see what sort of deal I can cook up.

Bob


----------

